# Control Panel faulty?



## adriand (Jul 24, 2008)

We have a Bessacar E435 and recently we've been experiencing sudden loss of the water pump and interior lights, sometimes when one or other is operated but not always. The RCD's are not tripping. All that needs to be done is simply switch back on. A pain more than anything else...

I suspect a faulty panel. Any ideas before contacting the dealer?

Adrian


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

adriand said:


> We have a Bessacar E435 and recently we've been experiencing sudden loss of the water pump and interior lights, sometimes when one or other is operated but not always. The RCD's are not tripping. All that needs to be done is simply switch back on. A pain more than anything else...
> 
> I suspect a faulty panel. Any ideas before contacting the dealer?
> 
> Adrian


It wont be the RCDs as that is the 240v side, the control panel will be 12v side.

Yes it can be the control panel or the control box. Not sure what setup you have, but I've seen a hymer with an electronic control box with the relay/control box elsewhere - and the "electronic switches" not work properly and needed taking apart and hte switches "cleaned" with electrical contact cleaner.

That wasn't dropping out though, more just not working.

But if you have the same control box, then may well need some TLC, or a connector is lose, or your power could be really low (any idea of voltage?) causing it just to drop out...

I'd suggest monitoring your 12v voltage (should be roughly 13v on hookup) - and if its <11v when it drops out you aren't charging. If its >12v when it drops out - contact dealer or try looking for lose connecting blocks on the control box. (not the contron panel)


----------



## adriand (Jul 24, 2008)

Of course, its 12v side so RCD'S wouldn't come into it..... I'll have a wee look for anything obvious before contacting them.

Thanks for the pointers.

Adrian


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

If it's a Sargent unit and I suspect it is, then I would recommend contacting their technical help department. They are excellent at helping out with problems associated with their equipment.

John


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

It would be helpful if you could identify which control panel you have.
The Nordellectronica NE143 panel was commonly used in some Bessacarrs and it is known to need 'rebooting' from time to time, which you can quite easily do yourself.


----------



## adriand (Jul 24, 2008)

Its the Nordellectronica model you mention. Looking around there seems to be a problem with these panels of that age. This panel has been changed before. How do I reboot, remove and replace the panel battery ?

Adrian


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have the NE143 which has 'frozen' a couple of times and we've successfully rebooted it.
My hubby will be able to explain to you how to do it - he's at work at the moment but I'll ask him to post here when he gets home.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just found this old thread which Swift themselves have posted on - explaining how to do the system reset;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-76604-ne183.html


----------



## adriand (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for that. I'll give it a go when next up at the storage compound. Not convinced a reset will fix things though as it is an intermittent fault. Worth a try though!!

Adrian


----------



## adriand (Jul 24, 2008)

I've tried a reset to no avail, so phoned the dealer who was aware of this particular fault with this particular model. He said he would phone back after consulting with Swift. The bottom line is they are replacing the panel without charge, even when the warranty has been out for 6 months now.

Awaiting the parts and a big well done to Knowepark Caravans in Livingston for chasing it up for me.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

My control panel is not the same as yours but it also failed some 12 months ago ( 8yrs old ). 
Before panicking and spending approx £300 I decided to take it to pieces to have a look see. 
I cleaned all contacts especially in mine there was a ribbon cable with about 15 wires I pulled this cleaned both the cable ends and the socket and reassembled.
Pleased to say it has worked perfectly ever since (touch wood).

Steve


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad Knowepark are sorting it out for you with Swift.
Our passed experiences with Knowepark have been good - we got our Bessie from them and wouldn't hesitate to deal with them again.

One point - I have heard that in order to replace these units Nordelecttronica require them to be sent back to them in Italy for inspection before then will send a replacement and this process can take up to six weeks. If your panel-less for 6 weeks it basically means your motorhome is out of use for that time. Maybe not too big an issue at this time of year though.


----------



## adriand (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, a pleasant response from them. We were expecting a big bill !

The way he spoke, the part would be ordered and he would contact us when it arrived. Even if we have to wait for it to be checked in Italy is no big deal as we are about the end of our season. 
I'll post the final outcome when it happens.

Thanks to all for help and suggestions.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Adriand, We have a similar problem on our Swift Bolero 630PR bought Oct 2009. It has the same make of control panel and has cut the 12v power a number of times. Also shows 19.1 amp discharge irrespective of usage. Normans Cross (very helpful dealer we did not buy the van from) has ordered a new control under warranty and say it will be available in about 4 weeks and will take about 20 minutes to replace. 

I hope all goes according to plan and we will not be without the van. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Adriand, We have a similar problem on our Swift Bolero 630PR bought Oct 2009. It has the same make of control panel and has cut the 12v power a number of times. Also shows 19.1 amp discharge irrespective of usage. Normans Cross (very helpful dealer we did not buy the van from) has ordered a new control under warranty and say it will be available in about 4 weeks and will take about 20 minutes to replace. 

I hope all goes according to plan and we will not be without the van. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## adriand (Jul 24, 2008)

Follow up to the panel fault was that Knowepark were very helpful to the extent that they supplied and fitted a new fuse panel a couple of months back. The one that lives under the seat not the control panel as we thought above the door, and without charge. Seemingly the fault lay there. Full marks to them !!

Just got the van out of winter storage for MOT on Monday and remembered I had posted on here !! :roll: 

Adrian


----------



## adriand (Jul 24, 2008)

*More Nordelecttronica woes.*

Here we go again....

This time the panel is showing a 45.2 Amp discharge from the leisure battery constantly. This, by all accounts is a common fault. The panel is an NE183 in a 2008 Bessacarr E435.

The control panel and fuse panel has been replaced under warranty but the van is now 4 years old so can't go that route.

Any solutions?

Adrian.


----------

